# Mentally disconnected? Anyone? am I alone?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

You don't feel connected when you're having a conversation with someone, not emotionally but mentally, the computer screen, TV, objects surrounding you, people, seem far away from your mind, you know that they are there but they seem like they are not all that there or you just feel totally detattched from them, head pressure, hearing problems, like as I'm typing this right now on my iPad I feel SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO disconnected from it. It's scary as hell. Even walking outside and in the supermarket is getting harder to do, mentally it's so exhausting. This is my main issue...am I alone? Who else has this? This is definitely one of the main symptoms of DP right? Everything also looks so hazey and blurry, objects don't pop out or stand out to you like they would to a regular normal person, everything just seems so far and so disconnected from my mind. Who else? It's driving me crazy.







I've heard from a few people on here but who else.


----------



## MummyJ (Jan 20, 2012)

Not alone. I have it too. I truly believe mine was caused by childhood trauma, and as a way of coping I dissociated from the experience. Meds really helped me but I had to come off them as I fell pregnant. Now that I've had baby, I'm going to go back on meds as I really need them. Talk to a good dr. You are not going crazy or anything. You can get better.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm on Prozac, hasn't done shit.


----------



## jfh2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Melissa_Z said:


> You don't feel connected when you're having a conversation with someone, not emotionally but mentally, the computer screen, TV, objects surrounding you, people, seem far away from your mind, you know that they are there but they seem like they are not all that there or you just feel totally detattched from them, head pressure, hearing problems, like as I'm typing this right now on my iPad I feel SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO disconnected from it. It's scary as hell. Even walking outside and in the supermarket is getting harder to do, mentally it's so exhausting. This is my main issue...am I alone? Who else has this? This is definitely one of the main symptoms of DP right? Everything also looks so hazey and blurry, objects don't pop out or stand out to you like they would to a regular normal person, everything just seems so far and so disconnected from my mind. Who else? It's driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have written this myself and constantly question if its dp I'm experiencing or some crazy disorder that has yet to be discovered. I also find it extremely difficult to even hold a conversation. For example someone will be talking to me and all I can do is sit there and give simple responses no matter how hard i try to come up with something to say i can't. Before this all started I used to be witty and love talking to people, now I just do as much as I can to avoid them. Even my own family I feel disconnected from. But there is hope and thats all that keep me going, because I have gotten better before for a good six months and a trip on shrooms relapsed me back into this hell hole called dp and I only have myself to blame.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> You don't feel connected when you're having a conversation with someone, not emotionally but mentally, the computer screen, TV, objects surrounding you, people, seem far away from your mind, you know that they are there but they seem like they are not all that there or you just feel totally detattched from them, head pressure, hearing problems, like as I'm typing this right now on my iPad I feel SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO disconnected from it. It's scary as hell. Even walking outside and in the supermarket is getting harder to do, mentally it's so exhausting. This is my main issue...am I alone? Who else has this? This is definitely one of the main symptoms of DP right? Everything also looks so hazey and blurry, objects don't pop out or stand out to you like they would to a regular normal person, everything just seems so far and so disconnected from my mind. Who else? It's driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this too, Melissa. I don't even feel like I'm alive 98% of the time.

YOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONEYOUARENOTALONE..

YOU ARE NOT ALONE!


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

Me too. I get so zoned out during conversations that the other person might as well not be there. My boss will sit down and talk to me, and he might as well be a mural across from me. Then I get distracted by the fact this is going on, and miss half the things he says.


----------

